# My first day on Jury Service..............



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Got to the courts at 9.30. Shown into a room where there were about 24 other "possible" jurors. Shown a video on what to expect. 
Then sat there until 11.00am until we were allowed out for a fag for 10 minutes.
Came back in room, sat there again until 1.00pm when told to leave for lunch.
Came back in room and sat there again until 3.00pm and then just told we could go home.
That was it.
Just sitting there. Waiting. And doing nothing.
What a waste of a day.
And you have to pay 25p for a cup of crap coffee


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like what I do at work.

Never been asked to do Jury service. Must be off their radar.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Never been asked to do Jury service. Must be off their radar.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was   

Best bit was parking. SatNav indicated parking about 200 yards away from the court. Drove in, short term parking only, 2 hours max. Bugger. I knew I was going to be in there most of the day so had to find somewhere else.
Drove to the next shown parking area, great. Long term. Â£4.00 for 8 hours. Would the ticket machine take notes? Would it bollocks. Of course, we all walk around with loads and loads of Â£ coins in our pocket don't we. You'd have thought with parking charges being the way they are they'd come up with a bloody ticket machine that takes notes...   
Ran around like mad trying to find a shop that could change up a tenner, couldn't find one. Had to go in Sussex Stationers and buy a roll of bloody birthday wrapping paper for Â£2.99 to get some poxy change. And I had 5 minutes to get back to the car, and then leg it to the courthouse.
Then we are informed that we should have come on the train, and if we bought the car they would only pay a maximum of Â£2.00 per day parking because there is one car park in Lewes that charges that all day. The fact that nobody knows where the bloody place is didn't even enter into it.
A great start to a great day.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

You're not selling it to me.


----------



## teegirl (Oct 26, 2010)

This reads like an extract from a Grumpy Old Men script. lol
Great programme, Bob likes it too,  

Two weeks normal jury service?       I hope it's not warm and sunny and perfic golfing weather every day.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

This reads like an extract from a Grumpy Old Men script. lol
		
Click to expand...

I was grumpy Jan. Definitely.


----------



## CrapHacker (Oct 26, 2010)

Just don't mention my name.

You 'aven't seen me, right 



Sounds like a shorrible way to spend a day.  I hope at least they find you a good case for the rest of your time.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just hope that no reality tv producers are reading this !


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

You were in a room with 24 punters and you didn't sell them a car ! Who are you, and what have you done with Smiffy ? 

Oh and my birthday is not till May, bit i suppose it's a good idea to get the wrapping paper early.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh and my birthday is not till May, bit i suppose it's a good idea to get the wrapping paper early. 

Click to expand...

Knowing Smiffy, that's all you'll get, wrapping paper


----------



## Leftie (Oct 26, 2010)

Smiffy.

If you want to get selected rather sit around all day, wear your white trousers.  They are always looking to balance up the diversity of jurers.  PC gone mad


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Smiffy.

If you want to get selected rather sit around all day, wear your white trousers.  They are always looking to balance up the diversity of jurers.  PC gone mad
		
Click to expand...


What could Smiffy in white trousers be balancing up ?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

The lack of incontinent Ping wielding cross dressing used car sales men?


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 26, 2010)

My first day was a washout too but the next day I got a juicy sex crime case for a few days and then the next week I got another juicy case and a couple of days off after as we finished early and it wasnt worth assigning another case to us.


----------



## The_LHC (Oct 26, 2010)

"Would the foreman of the jury please stand?"

"On the charge of Actual Bodily Harm with Intent, how do you find the defendant, guilty or not guilty?"

"KNOB!!!"

"Errrmm...."


----------



## The_LHC (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a really boring case about a young lad riding the wrong way round a roundabout on his 125cc motocross bike and then doing wheelies in a petrol station (with a copper behind him no less!), the only reason we convicted him was because I knew the roundabout in question and told the rest of the muppets on the jury that he couldn't have seen what was coming as the vegetation on the roundabout makes it blind, otherwise they poor dears would never have been able to decide whether it was actually "careless" driving or not! Unbelievable... His brief was hopeless though, clearly brand new and had no idea what she was doing! She asked the copper the same question twice, immediately after he'd answered it and had no idea what to say to him after that! I'd have asked for my money back if I'd been paying for her to represent me...

That took two days and we got nothing else, we weren't even asked back for the second week!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mate of mine ended up on a fraud case. It took 9 months, and he didn't understand a word of it. In the end, the judge pretty much gave them their verdict in his summing up. He must have known no one would have understood it.
Waste of every bodies time and money.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2010)

Something like that would be a complete nightmare for anyone. 2 weeks is bad enough but 9 months!!

I couldn't have 1 month off for Jury Service - my business would collapse and I'd have to start again from scratch.


----------



## john0 (Oct 26, 2010)

Something like that would be a complete nightmare for anyone. 2 weeks is bad enough but 9 months!!

I couldn't have 1 month off for Jury Service - my business would collapse and I'd have to start again from scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Imurg if that ever happens to you, give me a shout and ill happily come and teach these fresh, innocent, 17yr old girls - will show them how to drive as well


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Well the end of the 2nd day.
Sat there, and sat there, and sat there, and sat there, and sat there.....etc.
Got told to go home at 3.00pm no case.
Back tomorrow at 10.15.
I'm bloody loving this.
Bollocks


----------



## john0 (Oct 26, 2010)

Smiffy cant you just go for a round and ask them to ring you if your needed?


----------



## The_LHC (Oct 26, 2010)

Mate of mine ended up on a fraud case. It took 9 months, and he didn't understand a word of it. In the end, the judge pretty much gave them their verdict in his summing up. He must have known no one would have understood it.
Waste of every bodies time and money.
		
Click to expand...

This is why they're trying to change the law so that fraud cases like this are judge-only. Some of these case are so complex even the lawyers don't understand them.


----------



## The_LHC (Oct 26, 2010)

Something like that would be a complete nightmare for anyone. 2 weeks is bad enough but 9 months!!

I couldn't have 1 month off for Jury Service - my business would collapse and I'd have to start again from scratch.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you can excuse yourself from cases over a certain length if it will financially impact you severely. I couldn't do it, as a contractor, I could barely afford two weeks unpaid these days.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Smiffy cant you just go for a round and ask them to ring you if your needed?  

Click to expand...

I had thought about that but it's pissing down with rain and blowing a gale down here. I'm going to the pub tomorrow afternoon with 3 or 4 of the other lads.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2010)

Something like that would be a complete nightmare for anyone. 2 weeks is bad enough but 9 months!!

I couldn't have 1 month off for Jury Service - my business would collapse and I'd have to start again from scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Imurg if that ever happens to you, give me a shout and ill happily come and teach these fresh, innocent, 17yr old girls - will show them how to drive as well  

Click to expand...

You leave my Girls alone you.... you..... you.,...

Northerner!!!!!!


----------



## madandra (Oct 26, 2010)

I was called up in March when HID was hospitalised with pneumonia but that wasnt enough to get me discharged but when the case was about someone killing their little girl I said I had a 7 year old and they let me go (at 10am but I managed to sneak in a quick 9 before declaring my dismissal to the boss).


----------



## Snelly (Oct 26, 2010)

I did jury service in my late teens and it was horrendous. A harrowing case of tortuous child rape at the hands of her stepfather continually over 2 years.  The case lasted for three weeks and it took us all of 10 seconds to debate his innocence in the jury room. 

We were told we would be removed from the jury register so would never have to do it again after enduring the ordeal. It was absolutely terrible and tragic. 

The guy got 14 years but I would have cheerfully put a bullet through his eye and never given it a second thought.


I sincerely hope you don't have to sit as a juror through anything of that magnitude.  

I am a fan of the idea of professional juries now.  Not everyone is qualified to sit on one in my view.  

Hope you get through it with no dramas Smiffy.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 26, 2010)

Not everyone is qualified to sit on one in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. However, as I remember it, quite a few folk never got on cases anyway. The only problem I could see with pro juries is that as you get more experienced/more professional, surely your attitude will change in one direction or another which surely defeats the point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

I've done it twice and hated it both times. Both involved long waits for a trial to turn up which were pretty clear cut and then more waiting. I was actually pretty happy with the small fry stuff as I'd have hated anything as heinous as the other posters have described and would surely have been in contempt for sleeping had I been on the fraud case


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2010)

I got called, and as I have my own small business I had to write and asked to be excused as I could not have been away for the required time and they wrote and excused me with no problem, although they said I could get called again in the future.Funny as I have always had an interest in the law and would liked to have sat on a juicy case or two!



Chris


----------



## birdieman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopeless Smiffy I agree.
Haven't done jury service but gave evidence once on a car crash I saw. Went to court three times before I actually got called to the witness stand, 3 hour round trip each time!
Message I took from it was if I witness any crime again I won't admit to seeing anything, not worth the hassle. Sounds bad but after 4 trips and days off work it was getting tedious.


----------



## WhoGivesA (Oct 26, 2010)

I was called up for jury service earlier in the year. High court in Paisley. Sat around all morning and then sent home at lunchtime. Returned the next day Same again. On third day I was picked and entered selection process in court. Was asked by Defense QC what was my opinion of the Judicial System. Replied that I thought it was a joke and that everything was stacked in favour of offenders, minimal sentences for serious offences etc. Never got to finish as QC objected to my selection and I was dismissed.
Worked a Treat


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Oct 26, 2010)

My experience was similar to Snelly. Got picked almost as soon as eligible (18 and a coulpe of months) and second day got selected for a murder case. Mother in law had helped her son kill his wife; strangled and garotted, burning oil poured over her and set alight. Images/photos absolutely horrific. Case lasted around a week and we were sent home after and told we would not sit another case this time, but could still get called again in the future.

Needless to say, decision did not take long.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Mother in law had helped her son kill his wife; strangled and garotted, burning oil poured over her and set alight. Images/photos absolutely horrific.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2010)

Mother in law had helped her son kill his wife; strangled and garotted, burning oil poured over her and set alight. Images/photos absolutely horrific. 


Needless to say, decision did not take long.
		
Click to expand...



Not guilty - suicide??


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Made me laugh a few years ago when the police uncovered a body somewhere up North that was wrapped in polythene and were treating it as "suspicious"


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Oct 27, 2010)

Would have thought more like death by mis-adventure more appropriate 

Would any of you have guessed it was money related and arranged marriage?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 27, 2010)

Look on the bright side Smiffy, you might get to hear a case about an MP fiddling his/her expenses. Is hanging still an available option?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Day three.
Got there at 10.15.
Sat, and sat, and sat, and sat, and sat and sat.
4.00 O'clock, you can go home now
I'm getting pissed off with this.
Got to report tomorrow at noon so at least get a lie in


----------



## ADB (Oct 27, 2010)

Day three.
Got there at 10.15.
Sat, and sat, and sat, and sat, and sat and sat.
4.00 O'clock, you can go home now
I'm getting pissed off with this.
Got to report tomorrow at noon so at least get a lie in
		
Click to expand...

Have a knock round Lewes GC in the morning - might mean an early start   Nice views though.


----------



## funkyfred (Oct 28, 2010)

A guy I used to work with was on jury service (before I meet him) and he used to have an two armed guards with him 24 hours aday 7 days a week. 
He was a big Crystal Palace supporter and they used to go with him to the matches, and sat outside his house at night.

He wouldn't speak about the case, but I think guns where a big part of it.

As for me, the first time I was called up I got a case where a very brave young girl of about 15 picked out a guy who broke into a house opposite where she lived. After the guy being found guilty, we found out he had a record as long as one of Smiffy's drives.   

I got away with jury service the second time as my then boss wrote in saying that I was covering someone at work because of holidays and nobody else could do the work. Which was half truth/lie.


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2010)

After the guy being found guilty, we found out he had a record as long as one of Smiffy's drives. 




That is a contradiction in terms !


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2010)

After the guy being found guilty, we found out he had a record as long as one of Smiffy's drives. 




That is a contradiction in terms !    

Click to expand...

I think he meant it would stretch all the way passed the ladies tee.


----------



## 19th (Oct 28, 2010)

One of my pals was on a jury trying a man accused of a robbery which ended up in a murder.

The defence put up a spirited show but the fellow was found guilty.

My pal was musing over the case/verdict with the other jurors at lunchtime when they were approached by the officer in chare of the case.

He thanked them and then told them how they learnt who carried out the 'job'.

The daughter of the accused met her pal the night of the murder and told her pal that 'we are Ok tonight, dad came home with loads of cash, gave me some if I would wash his blood stained clothes before I came out here, so lets hit the town'

Pal, when the incident hit the press the following day, informed the police BUT her statement was not admissible in court.

Jurors ... big relief all round. Law ... a bit funny at times.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2010)

Day 4.
Arrived at Mid-day as directed.
Sat there until twenty past.
Told I wasn't needed, and to go home.
What a [****] waste of time.
Not needed tomorrow either but have to ring at 3.30 to find out what's going on on Monday


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2010)

You are still not selling this to me.


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2010)

Claim trouser expenses for having to sit on your ar.e all day


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess crime's in recession too.

When I was living in Brighton my neighbour was a Warder (they still called them that then) at Lewes. He was an ex-bootie and could be a really hard . . . , a fine deterrent to recidivists.


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 28, 2010)

You are still not selling this to me.
		
Click to expand...

Stop making Smiffy pine for his day job!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2010)

You are still not selling this to me.
		
Click to expand...

Stop making Smiffy pine for his day job! 

Click to expand...

Whatever that is!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 29, 2010)

You are still not selling this to me.
		
Click to expand...

Stop making Smiffy pine for his day job! 

Click to expand...

Whatever that is!!! 

Click to expand...

there's just no satisfying Smiffy, give him a holiday from a boss he doesn't like and he's still moaning.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2010)

There's just no satisfying Smiffy, give him a holiday from a boss he doesn't like and he's still moaning.
		
Click to expand...

Errr...if it was "holiday" in the normal sense of the word I wouldn't be moaning Steve. But it's not.
I'm not getting paid by work for the time I have off, and you only get paid by the court if you do over 4 hours and then the rate is almost the equivalent of minimum wage, certainly not what I would be earning at work.
Plus they don't take into account commission, only your basic wage.
Not allowed to drive down there and claim mileage allowance, it's too expensive. Have to catch the train as I live close enough to the station.
They have all of our telephone numbers. Why can't they contact us first thing in the morning to let us know we're not required?
I ponced about getting ready, caught the train down on Thursday to be there for mid-day and at 20 past I was told to go home. Complete waste of a whole day for 20 bloody minutes. 
I had to phone them yesterday afternoon to find out what is happening on Monday, have been told to be there for 10.30.
Wonder what will happen that day???


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoohooo! The start of my 2nd week. Got there at 10.30, sat around until about 11.10 and then the court usher came into the room and read out the names of 14 people required for jury duties on the next case.
And I was number 10 called out!
*I've got a case!! I've got a case!!* 

Lined up to be taken down to court 1, sat on the benches and the 14 name cards were shuffled up to pick out the 12 required to be "the jury".
When 6 had been called out and had taken their places in the stand, I was beginning to feel a bit "this isn't going to be my day".
Sure enough, 12 names called out, was mine one of them?
Was it bollocks.
Back upstairs to the waiting room to sit, and sit, and sit until I was told I could go home again at 3.00pm.


What I find difficult to understand is why I was still allowed to sit in the courtroom and not only see the accused but also sit through the charges against him even though it had been decided at that time that I wasn't going to be a juror???? Surely they should have sent me and the other guy that wasn't selected out of the court before they read the charges out?


----------



## grumpyjock (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats because you are the 1st reserve for the case.
I had the whole two weeks sitting on my ass and the last day had a case for the next week.
Lad who came in the 2nd week had a fraud case that went on for 10 weeks.


----------



## Pants (Nov 2, 2010)

Smiffy.

No post on this thread today.

Does that mean you have been called and can't talk about it?

One "wink" for yes, two for no.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 3, 2010)

Smiffy.

No post on this thread today.

Does that mean you have been called and can't talk about it?

One "wink" for yes, two for no.    

Click to expand...

I got called! Thought I was going to miss out again when we went downstairs and she shuffled the cards. No 10 I was. What an absolute joke too.
Can't say too much, but the case should never have been heard through the Crown Court, the Judge even got annoyed and asked why it hadn't gone through the Magistrates.
What a total and utter waste of money. Must have cost thousands.
It was over with by 4.15 and I'm back today to have another sit around. Let's see if I get called on something a little "juicier"


----------

